

EFF You Yelpers - antonioe
http://fuckyouyelper.tumblr.com/

======
antonioe
I hesitated adding this but a few of the reviews are actually obviously pretty
poor and some would actually hit the level of libel. Here is an interview with
the creator:

[http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2011/09/13/tumblr-
tuesday-...](http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2011/09/13/tumblr-tuesday-fck-
you-yelper-takes-down-one-critic-at-a-time/)

